# Never been in Asia have some Questions Please



## SilviaRudy (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi, my husband and I ( 65 / 79) retired - living in a 35ft RV for 15years.
Coming via a 24day cruise LA to Singapore.
Loosely planing to fly to Thailand -Kosumai- take a Ferry to main and
Right?:fingerscrossed:
and stay / travel around until our next cruise from Bombay 14days Jan. 4th 2020
Possibly Bombay to Vietnam ....Flying back in Feb. From Hong Kong 

Questions: 
Availability of Vitamines like Vit. C 1000mg, Vitm. E, Magnesium, .....cost and where to buy? I do not want to bring all with me. 
When we went to AU is was expensive....

Dental services like Cleaning, Dentures, Cost and how to know if they are reputable?

Usually go to MX/ Algadones Yuma, AZ

Glasses - Cost- how quickly

MRI- cost
Lab Test ? like PSA 

Any tours with should consider in order to get information not into reading books.
We are interested in local History, Asian Culture, meet people, crafts, Natures beauty.
We are good walkers but not hiking the Everest any time soon ....
Any airline in Asia you like best ?
Many thanks for taking time to educate us ...
Silvia and Rudy


----------



## NellyL (Aug 11, 2019)

*Expat in Thailand*

Hello! Nice to meet you!
Vitamins are available at drug stores, Only a few brands not the same verity as in the US and sometimes not the same quality but might be good enough for you.

Dental cleaning is around 1000 bhat
Glasses- Depends on quality if you want in a good quality, not cheap

Bangkok airways ans Thai are both good.

Are you looking to become Expats in Thailand?
If so would you please kindly answer my quick survey?
I'm researching the needs of people who would like to become Expats

Thank you so much !
Good luck!
Nelly


----------



## SilviaRudy (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you Nelly,
NO not looking to be an EXPAT at the moment. May change our mind after we come there  

Cheap glasses since I will have Cataract Surgery in the Spring.
Thank you very much 
Silvia


----------



## SilviaRudy (Apr 30, 2019)

Did I do something wrong ? there are over 300 people that saw this post and only ONE person answered ????
AM I missing something ? on all other forums we got much more help??
Regards Silvia and Rudy


----------



## brucery728 (Jan 26, 2018)

Most of what you need can be bought in Thailand cheaply. Lab tests and others services are available. Top Charoen for your optical needs. Got mine in a couple of hours. For your dental needs, Thantakit Dental Center is highly recommended. I can personally vouch for the level of their care and service. They've got English-speaking dentists and staff. Very popular in the field of dental tourism. For medical consultations, I personally recommend Samitivej or other top rated hospitals. Healthcare is great in Thailand, as long as you choose a reputable facility. Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Pai or Ayutthya are great destinations for your interests. Oh, and perhaps the 300 views included the guests/viewers. Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## SilviaRudy (Apr 30, 2019)

brucery728 said:


> Most of what you need can be bought in Thailand cheaply. Lab tests and others services are available. Top Charoen for your optical needs. Got mine in a couple of hours. For your dental needs, Thantakit Dental Center is highly recommended. I can personally vouch for the level of their care and service. They've got English-speaking dentists and staff. Very popular in the field of dental tourism. For medical consultations, I personally recommend Samitivej or other top rated hospitals. Healthcare is great in Thailand, as long as you choose a reputable facility. Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Pai or Ayutthya are great destinations for your interests. Oh, and perhaps the 300 views included the guests/viewers. Hope this helps. Cheers.



wow great info very much appreciated Silvia


----------



## Pinot (Jul 17, 2016)

SilviaRudy said:


> Hi, my husband and I ( 65 / 79) retired - living in a 35ft RV for 15years.
> Coming via a 24day cruise LA to Singapore.
> Loosely planing to fly to Thailand -Kosumai- take a Ferry to main and
> Right?:fingerscrossed:
> ...


Ko Samui is somewhat of a limited place to experience Thailand being so small. Phuket offers much more. Different hospitals at different price ranges offer many alternatives for care. I actually order vitamins and supplements online from America to get the best prices. 

AirAsia is brilliant for getting around cheaply. Tours are available for everything but you can do better doing your own tours. Rent a car for a month. 

Look at Thai Dreaming Forum a great place to read all about Thailand and ask questions. 

The biggest board is the Thai Visa forum. There is so much there it can be a bit overwhelming but everything is answered there.


----------



## SilviaRudy (Apr 30, 2019)

thank you so much Silvia


----------

